# Hello Ironmag



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

Longteng checking in.. i have to PM staff so im gonna go to the Post Whore thread. Happy to be here IM.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2013)

Longteng, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Longteng (Jul 13, 2013)

HardcorePeptides said:


> Welcome





Stfuandlift said:


> Welcome




Thanks HCP,STFU.  Gotta love a forum as active as this one right?


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 13, 2013)

welcome


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## charley (Jul 14, 2013)

_*
Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## brazey (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## raven04 (Jul 14, 2013)

welcome!!!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro! How do you like it so far? What workout and training program are you currently using? What about diet and nutrition what doing currently about your daily calories? What type of supplements do you take?


----------



## Longteng (Jul 15, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Welcome to the forum bro! How do you like it so far? What workout and training program are you currently using? What about diet and nutrition what doing currently about your daily calories? What type of supplements do you take?



Thanks for the3 welcome everyone. To answer your questions. Love the forum,been looking around quite a bit. 

Im on a 4 day on, 1-2 day off routine. i hit every bodypart every 5th to 6 th day. Im on a high protein moderate carb and fat diet. i aim for 4200 cals a day, my diet is not as in check as i'd like as im pretty busy,and i guess dont plan as well as i should. 

im currently using wpi and bcaa as far as my supps go.

Currently cruising on 250 mg of test enanthate(homebrew) every 5th day. I'm 5'10 225lb and around 10% id say. i do 20 mins of cardio after my workouts, at a moderate intensity. I plan on starting the first of june blasting for 10 weeks, test prop and npp. I MAY run anadrol the first 4 weeks,and either var or winny the last 6. Nothing is written in stone yet however. As the time gets closer, i will decide. 

Thanks again for the welcome IM.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2013)

jesus god...how did you get negged already?


----------



## Longteng (Jul 15, 2013)

SheriV said:


> jesus god...how did you get negged already?



LMAO!! I was wondering the same thing. Actually one of the board reps negged me for getting my post count up so i could PM staff. Said i was spamming  I was pm'ing The Prince. All good though, seems you pulled me out of the gutter. I'd rep you back, but what are you gonna do with 147 more pts ill give ya lol. Thanks Sheri


----------



## sneedham (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome......Too Funny...Sheri is AWESOME.....I think????


----------



## Longteng (Jul 15, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Welcome......Too Funny...Sheri is AWESOME.....I think????



i got a kick out of it


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------

